# Let randomness have a go at your photos



## porkjuice (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi everybody, long-time lurker, first-time poster!

I'm a math guy by training, but a photographer by passion. Recently, I came up with an idea for a side project where I would let my computer build "random" programs for manipulating digital photos, and then choose the ones that did a good job (very few of them, as it turns out). Well, I found some time to implement it, and I'd like you all to try it out and let me know what you think.

This the "best of" gallery where I ran my pictures from Burning Man through some of the best filtering programs that were generated:

<Link deleted; please refer to the FAQ>

(You can click any of the images to try the filter)

As with all things computer-related, garbage-in and garbage-out, so try it out with some decent pictures.
And I've attached an example to this post.

Enjoy, and hello!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 6, 2013)

Some are nice. Some too freaked out for me. I'm more of a hyper real HDR guy with some grundge once in a while. But it is interesting work overall!


----------

